# A place in need of exploration.



## Cinema Dreamer (Jun 26, 2021)

Hi all. I would like to bring to your attention the original ODEON in Christchurch Road, Bournemouth. Out of use for many years it is in imminent danger of demolition and needs exploring and documenting. I would do the job myself but I am 65 and not in the best of physical condition. Believe me I`d love to do it. Here is a link to the estate agent handling the sale from which useful information may be gleened. 


https://assets.savills.com/properties/GB0457S52559/eec26107d2ddce91b1b02a6b326655e9_Buzz_Bingo_Bnmth_Sales_Details__OCT_2020.pdf


----------



## Sternerz (Jul 30, 2021)

I have been in there some years ago, bloody creepy. but really interesting old film equipment, stuff you just wouldn't see anymore. I will move it up my list of places if it is to be demolished.


----------

